# NCEES Power Sample Exam #125



## lisfs (Mar 21, 2016)

Would you someone post a solution to #125 using MVA Method?  I know how to do the PU method, but somehow my MVA Method does not work and now I'm confused.  Thanks.

data:image/png;base64,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


----------



## mooney (Mar 22, 2016)

#125 is a  parallel transformer load sharing problem. As far as I know, the MVA method is used for fault current problems only and isn't really applicable here


----------



## lisfs (Mar 22, 2016)

I thought so too until I read this post: 



and this, http://www.eng-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=198438

They indicate that the MVA method can be used successfully.  I tried doing the same and the answers do not come out consistently.  If MVA can be used and quicker, then I'll learn it.  Otherwise, I will stick with PU Method for parallel transformer questions.


----------



## trainrider (Mar 23, 2016)

I've posted this item before within the thread link below, but have not had any luck with a response.

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/topic/26301-learning-the-pu-method/

Besides the article on MVA method ("Short Circuit ABC") does anyone know what other references describes the MVA method and provides examples?

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 23, 2016)

While this may not directly address what you are looking for, have a look at this previous discussion on the same topic.  Might prove helpful to you.


----------



## mooney (Mar 23, 2016)

trainrider said:


> I've posted this item before within the thread link below, but have not had any luck with a response.
> 
> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/topic/26301-learning-the-pu-method/
> 
> ...


I found this helpful: http://www.jmpangseah.com/wp-content/uploads/2003/01/chapter-5.pdf


----------



## trainrider (Mar 24, 2016)

mooney said:


> I found this helpful: http://www.jmpangseah.com/wp-content/uploads/2003/01/chapter-5.pdf




Thank you mooney and knight1fox3 for the links, very helpful.


----------



## lisfs (Apr 6, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> While this may not directly address what you are looking for, have a look at this previous discussion on the same topic.  Might prove helpful to you.


Thanks Knight1fox3 and all who replied.  The information is very helpful.  Great board!


----------



## TWJ PE (Apr 6, 2016)

What does the solution say?


----------



## TWJ PE (Apr 10, 2016)

Anyways, I got 2500 KVA. ??


----------

